# Naomi



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Naomi is bred, though she wasn't supposed to be. I bought her about a month an a half ago. I noticed her pooch was poofy and now she seems to be getting a tiny udder. So why not count down and see what happens. No idea when she'd be due. The first pic is her udder a week ago and then today. I'm guessing there's only one because she doesn't have a big belly.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

A couple more pics from a week ago.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Hahahaha! My old sisters name is Naomi


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It sure does look like she is making an udder! If that is actually an udder forming, I would say kidding time is in May. She could still have more than one. I can never correctly guess how many a doe is going to have. They can be as big as a house and still have one lol! We had a doe with as small a belly as Naomi, and she had stocky twins.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My sister named her. ;-)

She's a first timer too, so guess time will tell. Maybe she'll get big at the end. I haven't seen a ff develop before, only an experienced doe. I'm sure it'll be a learning experience for both of us.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I am sure it will be! Good luck to you and Naomi


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a good feel of Naomi's belly today and I felt definite movement. It was firm pokes, jabs, and bumps right by her udder. My sister felt movement too. She kept saying, I don't feel anything and then 'oh wow!'. Lol. So hopefully we don't have too long to wait.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Naomi's starting to get a little belly and her udder is a good handful now. It's hard to get a pic because she's so harry, but we can see it from behind now where before we couldn't.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I felt the baby moving around again. I hadn't been able to since the first time, so I'm relieved. I'm fairly convinced it's just one in there. Plus her udder grew by half a handful over night. Pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just a current udder shot.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, it's upside down. :-/


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some updated pics of Naomi. Her belly's still pretty small. Her udder has gotten a little bigger, now for it to fill!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck my next 3 are due in may. Maybe we will have kids the same day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww she's really cute  Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like it'll be May. Her udder is very slowly getting bigger. Her ligs are getting lower. But I think she has a little time left.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Her gut looks big when she's laying down.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Slowly getting closer. She started losing her mucus plug today.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No change. Just keeping the baby hostage. Her udder may be a bit bigger, but that's all. I'll be so happy to see the udder fill or the baby drop.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

mylied said:


> Just keeping the baby hostage.


lol


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pics from today. I swear her udder got a little bigger, it's just hard to see.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

haha! I like that look(hey whatcha doing back there!!, are you looking at me??) too cute
Good luck pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , the look on her face is hysterical ! She is a pretty gal , good luck !


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She doesn't appreciate the back end shots. She'll turn around in circles to avoid it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MylieD said:


> She doesn't appreciate the back end shots. She'll turn around in circles to avoid it.


So would i ! :grin:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My pig does the same. She's at breeding age and I look sometimes to see changes. She turns faster than the goats.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing new with Naomi. Her ligs move around, but they are still there. The baby is still pretty high. The udder is changing very very slowly. So more waiting for me. I swear I'm getting a date next time. This is the second time I bought a pregnant doe without a date.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's got more mucus today and the baby dropped. Her udder still isn't filled, but hopefully she'll give it up soon and kid.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Weird angle, but you can see her hips are sunken.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She has to kid sometime, right? I'm starting to go a little baby crazy. The kid/s dropped and her ligs are soft and loose, though still there. Her udder looks the same as always, but I'm hoping it'll be soon. I'm going away for a day and a half this weekend, so I'm sure she'll decide to go while I'm gone.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She does look closer. Good luck I hope you come home to a suprise


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope she'll wait until sunday afternoon when I'm home since this is her first time. Even better would be tonight, though I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder looks like it could fill in more. Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck , this is the hardest part , the waiting game


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, her udder needs to fill, but I figure that'll be last minute since it's looked barely changed in the last month.

I'm pretty impatient. I do have baby bunnies to distract myself with though. I just want everything to go smoothly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooo , while we are all waiting , lets see some baby bunny pictures


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I posted some in my kindling thread, but here's some more. I'm always happy to show off these cuties.  This first pic, if you look you can see a baby foot sticking out from nursing on momma rabbit.

I added a picture of my buck and doe. That's how we found them when they escaped and when the 'magic' happened.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so fluffy and cute 
Love the pic of the parents after their "date" , lol….


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No surprises when I got home. No changes either. Just more waiting.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

When we were out today, her pooch was being weird. It was going from wrinkly to poofy and back again. I hope that's a good sign. Ligs still barely there and she still hasn't filled her udder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think she would go soon.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We checked a little while ago and no action yet. There was some discharge, but not a lot. We'll check on her again in a few hours. It's storming pretty bad right now.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I checked before my sister had to go to work. I /think/ she's in early labor. Normally she gets up to greet us when we go out. The last two times she was laying down and didn't get up until I got next to her. I felt her ligs when she was laying down and her backend was mush. I tried to feel them when she got up, but didn't get a great feel. She kept walking away and quietly maa'ing. What I felt was mushy. I couldn't get a feel of her udder. I'm getting nervous. I hope she does ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers all goes textbook !


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like a false alarm. I felt ligs this morning. They were soft and barely there, but still.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I thought for sure zoey would go last night but is still holding out. Maybe they will both go today.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Aren't they just stinkers? I hope it happens soon or I might go crazy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well zoey went how is your doe doing?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw her handsome boys. Mine's never kidding.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yup, never kidding. I give up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahaha well I hope by giving up she will decide to kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No due dates makes the wait so hard


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That is for sure. This is my second kidding and I didn't know the date on the first one either. I am for sure hand breeding in the future.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I never hand breed but my herd is small enough that I can almost always see when a doe has been in heat and bred. You just have to watch them everyday after work and look for signs. I spend a lot of time out with them that way I can make sure I know if their is a problem or if someone is in heat or whatever.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well this one came to me bred when she wasn't supposed to be. I do love watching the goats and can usually figure out what's up. I just want dates next time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's how it was with my doe Martini I bought her bred with a 3 month window for her to be due.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think her udder is starting to fill. It feels a little firmer. Progress.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Progress is always good


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pictures of her today, no signs of labor at all.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It sure is getting bigger


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Naomi kidded without much fuss and no warning today. I saw her laying down and she seemed funny, so we went out and the kid was coming. She had one buck. We're calling him Pancake, though he'll have to go to a new home at weaning. She's being a pretty good mom.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some birth pics.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect you can't ask for anything better then an easy delivery like thay


----------

